# Build of koffice fails on plugin



## Woland (Mar 6, 2011)

I am trying to install Koffice (editors/koffice-kde4) from the ports tree.  Each time I run it, *make* fails with the following error:

http://pastebin.com/KkFKcau2

I am running FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE amd64; my ports tree as well as all ports have been newly updated and scrubbed.   

Does anyone have any ideas on how to get koffice to compile? I probably don't need many of the plugins at all, but there does not seem to be a way of disabling them by make conf.

Thanks.


----------



## avilla@ (Mar 6, 2011)

Yet another case of conflict between koffice 2 and kde 3. You have to deinstall kdelibs 3 to install koffice. I'll try to handle this in the next koffice release (2.3.2, which is following kde 4.6.1), but I cannot promise it. Unfortunately kde 3 is becoming nothing but a source of problems...


----------



## Woland (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks!  The important thing is that it's not _my_ fault.

KDE 3 has always been a source of problems to me.  I got koffice to install from the package, which should be sufficient for now, before I do some major port scrubbing.  I love the KDE 4 series, and will never look back.  Thank you for all your work.


----------

